# Fundies!!!



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

My cousin just told me she was going to Hyles-Anderson College next year. Here's an excerpt from the student handbook. 


> About Us:
> 
> *Our Dress Code*
> Many think our dress code is too strict. Skirts above the knees are not allowed. Men must wear neckties to class and must have short haircuts. Young ladies may not wear shorts or slacks.
> ...


scary stuff. trying to figure a way to talk her out of it. any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn. That's a freaking cult.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

WoW! talk about strict guidelines


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow the 2nd and 4th parts are absolutely insane.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Holy shit that's strict! after reading that I think my school has no rules at all!


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

From the Wikipedia: Hyles-Anderson College (HAC) is an *unaccredited* Bible college in unincorporated Crown Point, Lake County, Indiana. (As if that wasn't obvious from the handbook).

I think I found your loophole. As far as I know, an unaccredited university in most cases (religious institutions may make an exception) is incapable of transferring credits to another university. I believe your degree is also not recognized out of state and that employers are less likely to accept it from an unaccredited university. I know my friend says that he cannot get licensed to work out of state (of the college) as a Psychology major since he is going to an unaccredited grad school. Take from this what you will and hopefully someone knows more than I do about unaccredited universities or if I'm just talking hearsay.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Tahl said:


> From the Wikipedia: Hyles-Anderson College (HAC) is an *unaccredited* Bible college in unincorporated Crown Point, Lake County, Indiana. (As if that wasn't obvious from the handbook).
> 
> I think I found your loophole. As far as I know, an unaccredited university in most cases (religious institutions may make an exception) is incapable of transferring credits to another university. I believe your degree is also not recognized out of state and that employers are less likely to accept it from an unaccredited university. I know my friend says that he cannot get licensed to work out of state (of the college) as a Psychology major since he is going to an unaccredited grad school. Take from this what you will and hopefully someone knows more than I do about unaccredited universities or if I'm just talking hearsay.


you're on point. my wife went to a fundie school in the southeast... got her masters in education and can't even teach middle school here in utah. she abandoned any hopes of teaching and is in a completely different career. tens of thousands of dollars wasted. I've tried telling my cousin her story, but she thinks she's being, "called by the lord". guess there's just no way of talking sense into some people.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would tell her the lord would never wish upon her the future that school will bring.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> I would tell her the lord would never wish upon her the future that school will bring.


hahahahahahahahaha!!!

I will indeed, sir!


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> you're on point. my wife went to a fundie school in the southeast... got her masters in education and can't even teach middle school here in utah. she abandoned any hopes of teaching and is in a completely different career. tens of thousands of dollars wasted. I've tried telling my cousin her story, but she thinks she's being, "called by the lord". guess there's just no way of talking sense into some people.


Tell me about it. I don't even know why you'd pick a school like that to go to. Either go to a college or a convent, not a hybrid hell bent on instilling strange morals and a useless education in people that can't be used anywhere else in the country.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tahl said:


> Tell me about it. I don't even know why you'd pick a school like that to go to. Either go to a college or a convent, not a hybrid hell bent on instilling strange morals and a useless education in people that can't be used anywhere else in the country.


That or Seminary school. But I agree completely. Pick one or the other. Don't go with a school that's going to give you a worthless degree.


----------

